# changing the loft



## mnewnham (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey;
I have a 4 handicap and I play all the time. The problem I have is putting to much spin on the ball with my irons therefore losing distance. Would you reccommend be lofting my clubs stronger so I can get that extra distance. I am open to all suggestions.


----------



## gotlabs (Jun 4, 2006)

*gotlabs*

one trick the old pros used was to take a practice swing or two while taking a divot. do not remove the dirt from the groves. then hit your shot and the back spin will be reduced because dirt is partially or totally filling the grooves


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

If you play to a 4, you can't be doing too much wrong. Can you give us an example of how this spin issue is troubling your game so much? I'm not being smartalecky, I'm actually serious.


----------

